# Oversized grips for large hands



## andygreenegrass (Feb 28, 2008)

Are there any good oversized grips for riders with large hands? I just got an 08 Paragon and the grips seem really skinny.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Check out Ergon grips or ESI Chunkys.

Or, wrap your own grips (take an old tube, cut it up, wrap/tape it to the bar, then wrap over that with road tape til it feels right). I did that, and got my grip to a thickness that feels just right...some people even put those road gel inserts under their grip jobs.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I had Ourys and now run Sunline thick, I think both of those would fit the bill.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

The Ergons do the trick for me.


----------



## speed metal (Aug 22, 2004)

When I raced MX I put some Pro Grip grips on my motorcycle. They were larger than the others I used. I only rode them in practice before a race cut them off and put another kind on. The larger grips gave me arm pump. (forearms and hands cramped) Since then I prefer smaller grips. Might try a motorcycle shop, atv grips will work on a MT bike. The shop could have large selection of different brands..........or you could use handle bar tape for road bikes and wrap the bar in 2-3 layers and make them as thick as you want. Some pro XC riders do this. Not the most durable, would be customized to you preference


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

About the biggest lock-ons I've come across are the ODI Rogues. Not in the same class as ATV grips, but not bad for bigger hands.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I have been wanting man sized grips since I first started mountain biking in 1988. I have tried Ourays, Rogues and countless others. The Ergons have made my hands the happiest of all the grips I have tried.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

the Ergons aren't for everyone, some love 'em but i couldn't stand 'em.

the ODI Rogues are the largest "normal" shaped grip i've come across...


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Oury Lock-ons are hands-down the biggest grips I've found. I have the biggest hands of anyone I've ever met and these grips work great for me.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/GR707A11-Odi+Lock-On+Gripsclamps+-+Oury.aspx


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

ferday said:


> the Ergons aren't for everyone, some love 'em but i couldn't stand 'em.
> 
> the ODI Rogues are the largest "normal" shaped grip i've come across...


I wasn't in love with my Ergons when I first got them. I talked to Ergon at Interbike and they told me how to set them up. You want the flat part to be inline with your arms when you are in a riding position. Made a big difference for me. ODI Rogues were OK, but I prefer more diameter to grab onto.

I had a pair of Ergons with the bar ends, and I never could make them feel right. Too narrow of a grip, and bar end is too small and slippery.

I used to have a Specialized grip (no longer made) that was quite fat, and a little ergo. Not a lock on though, so they were always twisting.

I have a pair of ESI Chunky's still sitting in their packaging. I can tell they aren't going to measure up without even installing them.

I would love Rogue or Ourys lock ons that were half again larger in diameter.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, fwiw, I hear the Ergon man-specific are even too big for most guys and they trade them in for the womynz size.


----------



## bung hole (Feb 3, 2008)

*Good n Evil*

I struggle with rheumatoid arthritis and I find the best grip for me are the Non Locking Raceface Good n Evil Grips.


----------



## Vhom (May 23, 2007)

I really like the ODI Rogues. Feels perfect for my hands.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

asin said:


> Oury Lock-ons are hands-down the biggest grips I've found. I have the biggest hands of anyone I've ever met and these grips work great for me.
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/GR707A11-Odi+Lock-On+Gripsclamps+-+Oury.aspx


another one for Oury

I use Oury & Rogues


----------



## pcguy (Feb 28, 2008)

I have been very pleased with my ergon grips. I will never have a bike without them from now on


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I too have been wanting bigger grips for a long time. 

The large ergons are great, and now that they are offering them with a bar end that's big enough for an adult hand to grab I'm probably going to get another pair (the 2-finger bar end I have now is a disgrace to the grips themselves).

the only drawback I've seen is if you have to get way back on the bike, the wrist support can put your hand in a weird position - so these aren't for jumping or freeride.

I'd actually recommend taking a look at the ergon enduro as well - it's still a nice, big grip but without the wrist support.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I used to take Oury grips and chop them up into donuts, then stretch them over other grips to make super fat grips. 

Ourys over ODI Rogues were really really fat. Too fat. Eventually my hands got used to plain old Ourys and I stopped messing around with fat grips.

You could try stretching Ourys onto a thinner grip, like ODI Ruffians or Titec Hellcats, and see what works for you.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

Another vote for ODI Ourys


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I run the extra-wide BMX version of the Rogues (13mm wider than standard). Ourys and Rogues are the exact same diameter; I measured them at the shop one day with some calipers.


----------



## canshooter (Oct 23, 2007)

*Ergon*

I'm using Ergons on both my full-suspension Cannondale and no-suspension Fetish bikes.


----------



## Clintox50 (Feb 4, 2005)

I've been using the Lizard Skin North Shore lock-on grips. They're definately oversized and normal shaped.


----------



## andygreenegrass (Feb 28, 2008)

I decided to give the Sunline thicks a try. I haven't had the opportunity to ride since I got them, but my fingers only wrap around them once, so that's positive . I also like the way they look--very clean.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Lizard skin/Odi Lock ons are very large also. Not super tough to find but not everyone carries them.

Crimson


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Oury.


----------



## PanFry (Nov 9, 2007)

Ergon. Without any question/hesitation or doubt. I have the GC2's and the Enduro's. Both are Large and AMAZING! No dead fingers with either one either!

Enjoy, PF


----------

